# Grizzly Dust Collector



## klcolbey (Dec 27, 2015)

Anyone have any thoughts on a Grizzly dust collection system?


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

Grizzly makes a lot of systems---which one are you most interested in?


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

I have many Grizzly tools including their 1.5 hp Cyclone DC system. I purchased the unit used but I'm very happy with it. I feel it's a great unit for collecting from one tool at a time. I have short DC runs and a flex hose that I use for bigger tools. I hope to upgrade to a bigger DC next summer, but I doubt it'll be a cyclone.


----------



## klcolbey (Dec 27, 2015)

I inherited one and not sure I need it. Trying to get some feedback as I am not familiar with them. It was taken out of the box but never installed.


----------



## G_P_K (Dec 26, 2015)

whats the model number?


----------

